# Powder coated the wheels



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

Looks good!k:


----------



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

Looks good. I have been thinking about doing the same. But in black. What did it cost you to have it done?


----------



## hyper1021 (Jun 2, 2013)

The cost was 400.00 and they were ready the next day


----------

